# iphone 32GB



## phargie (Jan 31, 2010)

*iphone 32GB alphbetical order of photo albums*

Hi there,
I recently purchased an iphone and loaded all of my photo collection onto it.
The photos loaded in alphabetical order as stored on my laptop.
For some reason, there is one list of albums from A - Z and another one has started up after this one, starting again with A !
I am relatively new to computing so don`t understand too many technical terms !!! Can anyone please help me get them back into one alphabetical list?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi phargie and welcome to TSF!!

I know even less than you when it come to some of the newer gadgets. Could you provide the make and model of your iPhone, as well as any other details that will be helpful for those who have the knowledge of their use??


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

32GB iPhone, recently purchased, indicates that it is a 3GS. Apple is always the make.

Do you have the pics set up in iTunes to sync or is there another way? I don't own an iPhone, so I can't test it myself, but I do have an iPod - which I imagine is very similar in regard to syncing photos.


----------

